# What are some good stainless steel frying pan brands that are available in France?



## le francais (Sep 9, 2011)

I've done quite a bit of research on here and most of the brands people recommended seemed to be either impossible to find in France or very expensive or had a tendency to rust (de Buyer).

So I was wondering whether anyone could recommend some good stainless steel frying pan brand that lasts a lifetime!

Thanks for your help!

PS: The handle should be metal as well, there is no plastic in my kitchen!  Oh and I use an induction cooker!

By the way I recently received a Sitram Pro Saucer from a friend, are they any good? This brand is available in France and not too expensive so I could buy more stuff from them if they are certain to last me a lifetime, what do you think?


----------



## le francais (Sep 9, 2011)

No one?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

We don't have a lot of members in France to speak to the availability issue. I would think the major brands are pretty global.

All Clad, Tramontina, Calphalon. But also some of the French brands are good but just as expensive or more so. I know I'd slaughter the names without looking them up, but they also make good carbon steel pans that you might consider as well. They work well on induction too.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Bonjour, De Buyer, E. Dehellerin, Fagor, Matfer Bourgeat (under either or both names), Mauviel, and Sitram, to name a few French heavies off the top of my head.  My hair is already smoking, but there are more and you can find them if you care to do the research.    

Besides France, several European countries make top of the line stainless as well.  For instance, German Fissler, Italian Paderno, Belgian Demyere, Danish ScanPan, etc., etc. 

They could, but I doubt that the big name, big-ticket American made brands like All-Clad sell well in France.  That said, I doubt French consumers are any more immune to the lure of cheap goods from Asian than those from everywhere else in the "First World;" especially when the products are branded with a familiar name.  For instance, Le Creuset markets a line of stainless manufactured in Thailand. 

BDL


----------



## le francais (Sep 9, 2011)

Of this list the easiest to find and most affordable option seems Sitram. What do you think of their Pro 1 line? (Which the Aluminium sandwhich under the stainless steel instead of the copper found in the Pro 2 range?)


----------



## will47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Quote:


Le Francais said:


> Of this list the easiest to find and most affordable option seems Sitram. What do you think of their Pro 1 line? (Which the Aluminium sandwhich under the stainless steel instead of the copper found in the Pro 2 range?)


I like the Sitram Catering series (with copper disk base), but since you're using induction, the other line (called Profiserie in the US) is probably better. The Catering line has handles which I like better, but they're maybe not as comfortable unless you hold them with a towel. Catering is also quite a bit more expensive, at least here in the US -- prices have gone up with the increase in the price of copper, and from what I've heard, it may not be induction capable, or at least doesn't work as well on induction. I don't own any Mafter Bourgeat cookware, but I think very similar to Sitram. Both of these lines are induction capable, but I think you will get better induction performance with multi-ply fully clad cookware. You could check out Mauviel's stainless line, as mentioned above.

Demeyere (Belgian brand) is presumably also available there, and is well known for being one of the best brands to use with induction. It's heavy and expensive, though.

Carbon steel pans (like De Buyer) can rust if mistreated, but if used properly shouldn't rust -- you probably want to own both, but don't write carbon steel off entirely.


----------



## le francais (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Will! Sitram it is then. I don't really want rust-able carbon steel other than for a broadsword maybe but what would I do with a broadsword anyway? 

So far I have a Saute pan, how many pots and pans does one need to have a good base and what kind? What sizes?


----------

